

The social media bubble has popped - tt
http://thenextweb.com/socialmedia/2012/06/02/the-social-media-bubble-has-popped/

======
JamieEi
I disagree that innovation in social is dead. You could have said the same
thing a year ago, but who saw Pinterest coming? There are still lots of unmet
needs.

